# long term low dose HGH use, healthy?



## birket (Mar 30, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435][/FONT]Getting older (45) and considering long term HGH use (i guess 2iu ed), been reading a lot on the supposed long term benefits for skin, memory, vision, cardiac health, lipid profiles, etc, but is it really beneficial for long term health? I know it will help add muscle and leaning up, but i can do that through blood, sweat, and tears, though everyone 'wants' a shortcut, but I understand the reality of no replacing diet and solid workouts...


----------



## Powermaster (Apr 2, 2012)

Of course it is beneficial. Only prohibiting factors for most are costs and doctors that prescribe it catch allot of flack from the negative publicity.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 3, 2012)

Its the fountain of youth.


----------

